
Adventures in Beam Optimization for MQTT - pimterry
https://www.ably.io/blog/beam-optimization-mqtt/
======
toast0
> (For most messages we have to handle messages spread over multiple TCP
> packets; for a two-byte message this is not an issue.)

This is a dangerous assumption. I hope they handle pings properly elsewhere if
it comes in one byte at a time, or if it comes in with additional data, or if
they get a two byte packet that matches the ping packet, but was just the last
two bytes of a data packet.

Also, might be worth checking out unix sockets instead of TCP, this is well
supported in beam now, and can be more efficient (although Linux shortcircuits
a lot of TCP on localhost, I don't known how much... Anyway, you might want to
run it on FreeBSD or some other OS one day that does run full TCP on
localhost)

